# Silkroad Online - Legend 6



## tukiu (21. Dezember 2010)

Hey guys in der facebook silkroadonline_GER haben sie eine Joymax 
Nachricht über das Legend 6 veröffentlicht.

Schauts euchmal an, na ja. Mal sehen wie Legend 6 ist.

So der text ist unten:

Joymax kündigt die Markteinführung des Legend VI: Forgotten World für  Silkroad Online Neue Realms, Feinde, Waffen und In-Game-Sendung System  nun für Spieler des Historischen Fantasy MMORPG Joymax, ein unabhängiger  Entwickler und Herausgeber von interakti...ver Unterhaltungssoftware  für den globalen Markt, gab heute die Veröffentlichung von Legend VI:  Forgotten World, das neueste Update für historische Fantasy-MMORPG  Silkroad Online. Mit neuen Dungeons, um epische Bosskämpfe, eine völlig  neue Art in PvP-Kämpfen beteiligen, und die neue Sendung System ist  Legende VI sicher zu den erfahrensten Krieger der Seidenstraße wie nie  zuvor Herausforderung. Gelegen in einem Teilraum Dimension besteht die  vergessene Welt der drei Reiche, wo Monster von den Göttern verbannt  wurden . "Elue," die Welt der Stärke, ist ein flammendes Berg beherrscht  von dem Gott des Krieges und bewohnt von Monstern durch Feuer  ermächtigt. "Celue," die Welt des Herzens ist eine abgrundtiefe  Schiffbruch von Geistern von Piraten mit Sehnsucht, Tod und Trauer  gefüllt bewohnt. "Julue," die Welt der Magie, auch als Togui Village  bekannt ist, wird durch aggressive Stämmen bewohnt werden durch dunkle  Magie ermächtigt. "Legend VI ist der jüngste Schritt in unser  fortgesetztes Engagement für die Silkroad Online Community weltweit",  sagte Yun Taehee, General Manager von Joymax Service Operations. "Wir  freuen uns sehr, den Spielern einen Einblick in dieses dunkelsten und  gefährlichsten Ecken der Silkroad Universums." Die Legend VI Update  bringt auch Spieler Fähigkeiten wo man sofort in PvP-Action eingreifen  und zu jeder Zeit, sowie die Vereinfachung der Verfahren für den Kauf  und Verkauf von Produkten. Kostenlose PvP können nun durch Anklicken der  "Free PvP Ready"-Button in der Rolle Fenster Aktion gestartet werden.  Die Sendung System wird weiter erleichtert im Spiel Käufe durch das  Hinzufügen einer neuen "Sendung NPC", wo Verkäufer Begriffe für Käufer  finden kann. Für weitere Informationen über die Legende VI: Forgotten  World-Update für Silkroad Online, einschließlich der vollständigen  Informationen über alle neuen Features zur Verfügung, besuchen Sie bitte  JOYMAX.COM - Global Hub of Fun :: JOYMAX / silkroad.


----------



## mkay87 (21. Dezember 2010)

Bye bye Forum ^^


----------



## fuddles (22. Dezember 2010)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Bye bye Forum ^^



Was ist den das für ein Spam?
(wobei der Hauptbeitrag ja auch nur Werbung ist )
Aber Legend 6 ist schon länger angekündigt daher auch keine akute Werbung so wie ich das sehe.

BTT:
Silkroad kann noch so erweitert werden, leider bleibts sich immer gleich. 12 Millionen Goldbots, Levelbotter und nur grinding grinding grinding.
Später fand ich nur noch die Festungsangriffe interessant.
Für Neulinge ist das Spiel eine ganze zeitlang sicher sehr interessant.

Ok war selbst eine ganze Zeit besessen von dem Game, aber es hat keine Langzeitmotivation. Irgendwann hab ichs nur als bunter Chat benutzt.


----------



## tukiu (23. Dezember 2010)

SRo ist doch besser geworden. Du ganz dich einlogen ohne lange warte zeiten.

die haben angefangen gegen die goldbots zu kampfen aber das ist auch keine leichte sache, denn die finden immer etwas neues die goldbots meine ich.

Legend 6 find ich auch gut, der neue stall sistem ist wircklich gut.

also ich finde SRO immer noch geil und bin 108 lvl.


----------



## tukiu (31. Dezember 2010)

Ein Frohes neues jahr allen, piece.

Und die Gewinner des Invite a friend Event wurden bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Predi (31. Dezember 2010)

Bei SRo botten und hacken mir persönlich zu viele Leute.
Ansonsten ist es aber garnicht mal so schlecht für ein f2p Game.

mfG Predi


----------



## fuddles (3. Januar 2011)

Botten ist bei SRO quasi ein feature^^


----------



## Earisu (4. Dezember 2011)

Wer SRO ohne bot spielt hat doch einen an der Klatsche^^ Ich weiß ja nicht aber als normalsterblicher kannst doch kein max lvl mit ff erreichen... Bin aufn Privat Server ausgewichen da haben sie ecp/sp x100 gemacht. Da machts fun mit pvp etc mehr will ich gar nicht


----------

